# Sticky  Getting the most from your query: First use the Search function then Google Search



## dcgriz

Favorite subjects often addressed by new members in the Wheels and Tires are comparative questions of broad nature between two or more different products.

Broad questions often lead to even broader replies and sometimes inevitably tend to help derail the thread from the opening subject. It is viewed most effective by the seasoned members for the opening poster to first research the subject to the best of one's ability and then post questions focusing on a specific attribute of the issue at hand. Doing so demonstrates to the "old guard" that you are serious about the subject and helps them better understand the nature of your question.

The *first step* to follow is use the *Search* function. Often this will reveal a plethora of information from older threads on the same subject. 

Sometimes however depending on the complexity of the question you may be bombarded with search results peripheral to the subject of your question.

Drawing an example from a recent thread, let's say one is interested on the differences between the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe and the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. Including the entire phrase in Search will produce results individually for each word but not necessarily in the context of your query.

For cases like the above, your *second step* is to use *Google Search* and type your question the following way:

"Mavic Ksyrium Equipe vs. Mavic Ksyrium Elite" site:roadbikereview.com

Doing so most often reveals a lot of reading material on the subject from previous threads on the same subject. Then determine what exactly remains unanswered and phrase your question accordingly.


Credit: Post generated from a relevant thread under the Site Feedback/Issues part of the forum for the purpose of assisting the new members to hopefully enhance their experience on RBR. Original thread:http://forums.roadbikereview.com/si...se-google-search-road-bike-review-251777.html


----------

